# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Yêu cầu phần mềm >  Ai pro biết cách tạo nick yahoo bằng số ko giúp em cái

## gg.satthutq94

mình đã ngâm cứu nhiều cách trên mạng , kể cả cách mới nhất nhưng vẫn ko sao lập được nick yahoo bằng số. nghe nói vẫn còn người lập đc nick yahoo bằng số nhưng ko biết họ dùng thủ thuật gì , ai pro vào đây thử làm xem đc ko ??????? ( giúp mình với )

----------


## hongkhanh

*trả lời: ai pro biết cách tạo nick yahoo bằng số ko giúp em cái*

hùi xưa thì phải đăng kí bằng đt mới đc nhưng bây h hình như yahoo không cho reg nữa.

----------


## maihienland

*trả lời: ai pro biết cách tạo nick yahoo bằng số ko giúp em cái*




> hùi xưa thì phải đăng kí bằng đt mới đc nhưng bây h hình như yahoo không cho reg nữa.


 tụi nó mới reg đc nick yahoo bằng số điện thoại bằng cách thay đổi phân tử vào tháng 11 năm 2012 . cho đến nay vẫn còn người làm đc điều đó nhưng ko biết bằng thủ thuật nào ( kiểm tra phân tử hết đc rồi )

----------


## nguyenthypro

*trả lời: ai pro biết cách tạo nick yahoo bằng số ko giúp em cái*

mà bạn tạo số làm zì cho mệt nhủi

----------


## chevroletsg

*trả lời: ai pro biết cách tạo nick yahoo bằng số ko giúp em cái*

tạo đại chử đi bạn có zì đau mà tạo số chi

----------

